# First time road biker, help me choose!



## solonor2011 (May 21, 2016)

Hi guys,
I have been riding MTBs for a while and I ride a hybrid bike to work every day. I'm relatively fit, 5'9", 150 lb, and want  to get a road bike for weekend recreational riding on trails around here. I'm not going to be racing anytime soon so I'm thinking of getting an endurance bike for now.

I rode a 2015 Cannondale Synapse Aloy 105 ($1200) a couple of days go in size 51. It was OK, I wasn't wowed, but honestly, I didn't know what to look for. I though it was a little bit too small and the next size up, 54, was too big. I also tested the carbon version of the same bike ($1750). This was also last year's model. Other than being lighter, I couldn't feel much difference.

I'm now going to test these two bikes by Fuji:

Fuji Sportif 1.0 LE Road Bike

Fuji Sportif 1.0 LE Road Bike - 2016 Performance Exclusive

Fuji Gran Fondo Classico CLS 1.3 Road Bike


Fuji Gran Fondo Classico CLS 1.3 Road Bike - 2016

Does anyone have any experience with these bikes? Any advice?


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

The new Fuji Gran Fondo is an excellent long distance road bike. I also notice Performance sells the Altamira with Integra for $1399 or 105 for $1199, sweet prices on those bikes. They came out with the new Fuji SL but the Altamira was a Tour de France favorite for their pro team just a year or two ago


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

Had a chance to ride them. The disc brakes are a strike against the Sportif in my opinion but both look really good for a beginner. Altimira sounds like a good option as well. Are you only looking at Performance?


----------



## solonor2011 (May 21, 2016)

For Fuji yes. I haven't been able to find a LBS with Fuji. The closest LBS has carries Cannondale and Giant.

Totally agree with you that disc brakes on a road bike are unnecessary. I would rather to have a lighter bike with good rim brakes (and possibly save some money) 

I'm worried that the Altamira is too aggressive for a beginner. Should I be worried about that?


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

solonor2011 said:


> For Fuji yes. I haven't been able to find a LBS with Fuji. The closest LBS has carries Cannondale and Giant.
> 
> Totally agree with you that disc brakes on a road bike are unnecessary. I would rather to have a lighter bike with good rim brakes (and possibly save some money)
> 
> I'm worried that the Altamira is too aggressive for a beginner. Should I be worried about that?


Can you touch your toes? I'd get the most aggressive geo you can ride comfortably. You already ride, I wouldn't think comfort bike at all... Look at the CAADs. If you can get low, get a short head tube. And get the smallest size you can be fit on comfortably. Riding all 3 of your bikes will support each other. Get the lightest bike that's just outside your budget! LOL!


----------

